# Opt In with C & CC



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The Opt In for keeping the Out & about Mag is now live if any of you want to kept it link below

https://www.campingandcaravanningcl...Rt2ub6xrdAOl0E4cV7gobXso9cVbM7FGB-vq4-eLMZm5s

Jacquie


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Jacquie.

I presume the paper copy is available only if you have the paper magazine delivered?

I have the Out and about live app n find it not great.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the information, I have opted in.

Davy


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I have sympathy with the concept of saving paper, hence the environment, but I'm one of those people who like to read the magazine and my wife rarely reads anything online (although we both have Kindles, so it's not techno-phobia). 

However, I don't want to spend my time and money finding a reliable internet source whilst I'm "Out & About".
YES, I have the electronic version on my tablet and really appreciate the ability to look at events on a map, along with the ability to filter by date.
Unfortunately, there is no way that I know to "store" interesting weekend meets or THS venues for future reference, whereas a highlighter pen works wonders. :wink2:

What really annoys me, though, is DAs which say "see our website for information". :frown2:
To my mind that is somebody being lazy rather than submitting the info to HQ.
"My" DA is one of them so I dare not raise it otherwise I might end up being that "somebody"!>

Thanks Jacqui - Gordon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jacquie.
> 
> I presume the paper copy is available only if you have the paper magazine delivered?
> 
> I have the Out and about live app n find it not great.


Yes Jean I think its only if you have the paper copy delivered for which you have to pay extra:frown2:as you say the app is'nt brilliant and absolutely useless if you've not got any internet:grin2:I much prefer the book

Jacquie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> However, I don't want to spend my time and money finding a reliable internet source whilst I'm "Out & About".
> YES, I have the electronic version on my tablet and really appreciate the ability to look at events on a map, along with the ability to filter by date.
> Unfortunately, there is no way that I know to "store" interesting weekend meets or THS venues for future reference, whereas a highlighter pen works wonders. :wink2:
> 
> Thanks Jacqui - Gordon


I know what you mean, I quite often take a screenshot or two if it's really important to me, then I can get the info when I want it with no data signal.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm looking at the app now and it looks like there's only 2 sections having events in NI - MCS NI and Co.Down DA.

Does anyone have the paper copy to see if there are more events? If so, I wonder how long it takes to update the app.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Jean,

i think the app has the option to update every time you access it. There will be very little on it over the winter with regard to the N. Ireland D A s. The County Down have a monthly social evening in Newtownards. They will not be active till near Easter. The MCS though continue with their fortnightly meets throughout the year.

Have a look at YouTube. Search Britstops 2018 for a very entertaining advert for their paper book.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very clever Davy!


----------

